# Boysenberries



## JustJoel (Dec 30, 2018)

I was in Smith’s (Kroger) the other day, in the produce department. Smith’s has berries pretty much all year. Blueberries, blackberries, and strawberries. But no boysenberries. In fact, I don’t remember ever seeing them.

I know it’s off-season, but if they can produce blueberries and blackberries off-season, why not boysenberries? Are they out of vogue?


----------



## Addie (Dec 31, 2018)

Here is Massachusetts blueberries, strawberries, razzberries and blackberries are all on presently sale. But they are all imported. Perhaps boysenberries only grow here in the U.S.


----------



## Rascal (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm on my hols in a fruit picking area, lots fresh berries around us and cheap.

Russ


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 1, 2019)

We have blueberries, raspberries, and blackberries in abundance here in the grocery stores and farmer's markets, but I haven't seen boysenberries in years.  I used to adore those plump lovelies back in the day.

  Prompted me to do a search.  It looks like (at least here in CA), the boysenberry has such a short growing season and is so perishable, that the majority of what is still grown goes into commercial jams and jellies.  Good topic, Joel. 

http://articles.latimes.com/2010/may/27/food/la-fo-boysenberry-20100527


----------



## JustJoel (Jan 1, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> We have blueberries, raspberries, and blackberries in abundance here in the grocery stores and farmer's markets, but I haven't seen boysenberries in years.  I used to adore those plump lovelies back in the day.
> 
> Prompted me to do a search.  It looks like (at least here in CA), the boysenberry has such a short growing season and is so perishable, that the majority of what is still grown goes into commercial jams and jellies.  Good topic, Joel.
> 
> The history of the boysenberry, a California treasure - latimes


Very interesting! Thanks.


----------

